# bootcamp 5.0.0 et windows 7:"le programme d'installation..."



## juliendemontpellier (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous,
Ceci est ma première intervention après quelques lectures sur le web.
Je viens d'acheter un macbookair 13' et j'ai placé mountain.
Mon disque dur interne est quasi vierge, il n'est pas RAID, pas partitionné (avant bootcamp    ... bref rien à signaler l'ordi sort de chez itribustore!
Je tente d'installer windows 7 64 bits via bootcamp 5.0.0. avec un fichier iso de windows 7.

Bootcamp me crée les fichiers sur clé USB, télécharge les support bootcamp pour windows et crée la partition... jusqu'ici tout va bien. L'ordi redémarre, lance l'installation de windows 7 (encore faut-il relier la clé USB 3 à l'ordi via un câble USB2.... bref).

Donc windows 7 se lance, je choisis français comme langue..; puis la partition bootcamp, on pense à la formater au passage et puis là en cliquant sur suivant je peux lire le message suivant:
"Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu créer de nouvelle partition système ni localiser une partition système existante, consultez les fichiers journaux d'installation pour plus d'information".

Je suis donc allé sur le web où la littérature est surtout PC et où les posteurs expliquent qu'il faut soit débrancher les disques internes, soit aller dans le bios..
(http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-12363726-probleme-lors-de-l-installation-windows-seven)
Je tombe aussi sur des bouquins expliquant comment se servir de windows 7 avec bootcamp (page 41 du lien suivant: http://fr.scribd.com/doc/41152324/Windows-7-Les-Secrets-Des-Pros

Bref beaucoup de monde poste à cause de ce message mais je n'ai trouvé personne sur mac utilisant bootcamp 5 ayant une solution à ce soucis.

Visiblement installer windows 7 sur un mac parait aussi compliqué que sur un PC!!...

Donc je continue à chercher mais si vous avez quelque chose en stock je suis preneur....

Merci d'avance




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Florian31mac (23 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi, je n'ai toujours rien trouvé non plus, si quelqu'un passe ici avec une solution se serai vraiment cool. 

Si je trouve je passerai poster !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2012)

Après avoir gravé vos différents supports, il faut reprendre l'installation avec l'assistant Bootcamp, qui ne va plus créer de partition s'il l'a faite avant ...

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4166730?start=0&tstart=0



> Questions sur le démarrage
> 
> 
> 9. Comment choisir le système d&#8217;exploitation sur lequel mon Mac démarre ?
> ...


----------



## juliendemontpellier (25 Septembre 2012)

Ouaip, ça aussi j'ai tenté le coup. Une fois bloqué dans l'installation de win 7 j'ai stoppé l'install puis retenté une ré-installation via bootcamp sans reformater. Que néni pas glop marche pas.
Alors j'ai fait supprimer la partition avec bootcamp pour refaire la partition par windows et bingo même problème à l'arrivée.... Bref en suivant à la lettre les docs sur bootcamp je n'y arrive pas et visiblement je ne suis pas le seul. Alors soit je ne sais pas lire (fort probable) soit ils manque une phase dans les docs, soit il y a un bug... Mais en tous les cas impossible de faire tourner windows 7 sur bootcamp (alors qu'avec paralells desktop 7 c'est du beurre... malheuresement j'ai un logiciel qui ne tourne pas avec paralells.... qu'avec bootcamp...)
Dans le magasin apple ils ne m'ont toujours pas trouvé la soluce...

Donc je suis preneur d'un didactitiel, tuto ou vidéo de quelqu'un qui y arrive!!!!


----------



## Tarul (25 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Petite question, vos windows 7 sont livrés avec le sp1 d'intégrer ou sans ?
Cela peut jouer dans vos problèmes.


----------



## juliendemontpellier (27 Septembre 2012)

Salut,
Perso j'ai téléchargé le trial direct chez windows. Le fichier s'appelle X17-59479.iso
Lors de l'instal j'ai choisi windos intégral ou ultimate je ne sait plus mais c'est le service pack 1 d'entrée, et c'est en 64 bits.
J'ai également essayé avec le fichier X17-59197.iso qui est la version windows pro 7 SP1 mais même résultat...
"Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu créer de nouvelle partition  système ni localiser une partition système existante, consultez les  fichiers journaux d'installation pour plus d'information".....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

*Si votre partition Bootcamp est crée*, qu'ensuite vous avez gravé vos clefs ou CD/DVD, il serait utile de redémarrer votre machine. 

Ensuite reprendre avec l'assistant Bootcamp (comme la partition existe il va sauter ce passage), depuis installation de Windows, présenter le support comme demandé et laisser faire, surtout ne pas louper le coup du formatage en sélectionnant la bonne partition (Bootcamp), en général on doit en voir 4. Quand la machine redémarre lors de l'installation de Windows après chargement des fichiers, *éviter de presser "any key"* ce qui a pour effet de faire tourner l'installation en boucle. 

Ce qui est important, c'est de faire cela avec un clavier et une souris filaire (sauf pour les portables), ensuite vous pourrez configurer le clavier et la souris souhaités


----------



## juliendemontpellier (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour et merci de participer à l'ébauche d'une solution.
Quand je lis les indications je me revoit entrain de faire exactement cela. Bootcamp la première fois demande 3 choses:
la création d'une clé USB bootable
le chargement des drivers
puis la création de la partition.
Soit on coche tout et bootcamp fait tout d'un coup: l'ordi redémarre et boote sur la clef et hop on débute l'install jusqu'à trouver mon problème.
soit on fait étape par étape, ce que j'ai tenté également (pas folle la guêpe) et pour la dernière étape il ne fait que rédemarrer (en création sa partition bien sûr). Et hop là aussi cela boote sur la clè et l'install commence jusqu'au problème évoqué.
Dans les 2 cas (d'1 coup ou par étape) j'arrive bien sur l'install de W7, langue français, choix de la partition (effectivement je crois que c'est la 4... bref celle qui correspond au Go que l'on a décidé avec bootcamp) ensuite avant de faire suivant je vais bien dans option avancée, et je choisis de formater. et là en cliquant sur suivant:
"Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu créer de nouvelle partition   système ni localiser une partition système existante, consultez les   fichiers journaux d'installation pour plus d'information"..... 	

Mais visiblement vous ça ne le fais pas... je rappelle que je suis sur macbookair avec mountain lion bootcamp 5.0 et windows 7 intégral ou ultimate SP1 en 64bits...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2012)

juliendemontpellier a dit:


> Mais visiblement vous ça ne le fais pas... je rappelle que je suis sur macbookair avec mountain lion bootcamp 5.0 et windows 7 intégral ou ultimate SP1 en 64bits...



Il faut dire que j'avais mis la version 32 bits et Familiale (allez savoir si c'est cela qui coince, entre 32 et 64 bits)

Combien de fois avez vous créé la partition ?


----------



## XClone (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous : visiblement tout le monde galère... 
Pour ma part et afin d'être sûr, je viens de refaire 1 installation de Win7 Pro OEM sur mon MBP

Matériel :
MBP 8.3 (17" début 2011)+Mountain Lion 10.8.2
Clavier du MBP+souris sans fil Mac
1 DVD Win 7 Pro OEM de 2009
1 clé USB avec les fichiers suivants : 2 fichiers extraits du package de "gestionnaire bluetooth...) 
   Fichier "AutoUnattend.xml" et fichier "drivers" + le téléchargement "WindowsSupport"     
   (démarrage de bootcamp).

Insertion clé usb et DVD Win7 (pour être sûr qu'ils sont là =>Finder =>Préférences et cocher les 3 premières lignes : tous vos disques, lecteurs, clés apparaissent)

Et je lance Bootcamp : je choisis la taille de ma partition et "suivant" ou "installer" j'ai 1 doute.
Redémarrage du MBP qui lance l'install de Win7.
Ecran des partitions => Sélectionner "Partition Bootcamp" puis "Option de lecteur"=>"formater" et on continue.
"Téléchargement des fichiers", "Installation", "Mises à jour" etc... et j'arrive sur le bureau de Win7.
Opération réalisée en 40' environ.

L'écran noir peut arriver quand il manque les gestionnaires d'affichage ou bluetooth d'où l'intérêt d'aller chercher le package et d'en extraire les 2 fichiers cités plus haut (ci-joint lien)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3986?viewlocale=fr_FR

Bonne continuation


----------



## juliendemontpellier (1 Octobre 2012)

pouah, j'ai dû m'exiter environ 10 fois sur cette roundju de partition!!!! donc de ce coté je pense que W7 et bootcamp se sont bien causés!!!!
Par contre j'ai pas essayé en 32 bits car mon besoin est avec un logiciel (type autocad) qui visiblement tourne mieux en 64... mais bon...
Du coup j'ai zappé bootcamp 5 et win 7 pour me tourner vers parallels desktop 7. c'est tellement easy que du coup je me demande même quel est l'intérêt pour Mac de conserver un bootcamp qui plante et qui nécessite un redémarrage pour lancer windaube???
Bref tout ce bazard pour 1 logiciel, avouez...
Donc je vous remercie pour vos tentaives d'aide qui finalement ne m'ont pas apporté de solution mais quand je vais tester en 32 bits si ça marche je reviens poster ici.
A bientôt, donc


----------



## juliendemontpellier (23 Octobre 2012)

Salut les gens,
Bon c'est à n'y rien comprendre... J'ai repris exactement les mêmes démarches avec comme seule différence: utilisation d'un disque externe au lieu d'un USB... et tout à marché comme sur des roulettes!!! Donc j'ai bien installé Win 7 intégral SP1 64 bits sur bootcamp 5 de mon macbookair tout récent!... Donc à priori il faut zapper l'install par usb pour résoudre son problème... mais je trouve ça bizarre quand même... 'fin l'essentiel est d'y être arrivé!


----------



## Birdkiller (28 Octobre 2012)

@ juliendemontpellier :

Merci beaucoup, ta solution est celle qui à fonctionné pour moi aussi.
J'ai d'abord essayer d'installer Win 7 via carte SD sur mon MBPr 15", mais pas moyen d'installer sur la partition bootcamp, j'ai donc chercher et lu qu'il fallait passer via un superdrive.
J'ai demandé le superdrive de ma copine, gravé mon image de Win 7 et au moment du décompressage de fichiers ça reste bloqué sur 0%.
Alors j'essaye donc de chercher une alternative, à savoir prendre une version d'essai de VMWare, installé Win 7 sur un disque virtuel et ensuite de le copier sur la partition bootcamp, grâce à OSXFuse et Winclone.... Sauf qu'aucun des ces utilitaires ne fonctionnent sous ML.
Et par dépit, j'ai essayer ta solution, me rendant compte que j'avais un DD de 80go qui trainait.
Et ça à fonctionné ! 
C'est pas que j'tenais tant à vouloir être sous Win 7, même pas du tout, il se lance moins vite, l'UI est pas adapté à l'écran du retina. Mais le fait de pouvoir avoir tout le catalogue Steam jouable et en qualité excellente ( y'a pas à dire, les pilotes Nvidia sous Win sont bien mieux ) ça fait plaisir !
Du coup j'ai relancer une partie de Deus Ex HR en 1920*1200 avec les détails au max .


----------



## SuN13300 (13 Novembre 2012)

j'ai trouvé la solution, il faut débrancher tous les disques connectés à part le disque sur lequel vous voulez installer windows et le disque support de l'installation.

Ça marche!


----------



## Nimbus (15 Janvier 2013)

Je me suis trouvé confronté au même problème.
La solution est très simple.
Si le programme d'installation ne trouve pas de partition où installer le système, c'est que le disque dur est mal formaté en NTFS.:love:

Du coup il faut 
1) revenir sous mac
2) télécharger un utilitaire de formatage NTFS pour mac; installer le pilote
3) ouvrir utilitaire de disque qui permet de formater (à la main) le disque Windows qui va recevoir W7

relancer l'installateur windows 7

ET CA MARCHE


----------



## juliendemontpellier (1 Février 2013)

J'ai encore plus simple!!!! Depuis le début je veux installer WIN 7 en 64 bits via bootcamp alors que la version 32 passe tranquille!!!  du coup j'ai installé la version 32 via bootcamp (et là pas select boot type et autre connerie de no bootable device) et puis j'ai fais une mise à jour de la version 32 à 64!!!!

Tellement évident que personne y a penser!!! On est vraiment trop con, moi le premier!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

Il y a cela, pour savoir quelle version de Windows va fonctionner, et sur quel Mac

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1846?viewlocale=fr_FR



> Remarque : le message d&#8217;alerte suivant s&#8217;affiche sous Windows lorsque vous tentez d&#8217;installer le logiciel Boot Camp sur une version 64 bits de Windows 7 exécutée sur un ordinateur Mac prenant uniquement en charge la version 32 bits :
> 
> « Erreur d&#8217;installation : Boot Camp x64 n&#8217;est pas pris en charge sur ce modèle d&#8217;ordinateur. »


----------



## juliendemontpellier (1 Février 2013)

bah non passer de 32 à 64 bits ne marche pas car le DVD en 64 ne boote pas sur le mac même avec un bootcamp installé avec W7 en 32 bits...
pourtant mon imac correspond à la liste et l'EFI est en 64... à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2013)

juliendemontpellier a dit:


> bah non passer de 32 à 64 bits ne marche pas car le DVD en 64 ne boote pas sur le mac même avec un bootcamp installé avec W7 en 32 bits...
> pourtant mon imac correspond à la liste et l'EFI est en 64... à n'y rien comprendre



C'est à cause de cela, que beaucoup d'entre nous passe par la virtualisation > VMW ou Parallels


----------



## gruntosaure (3 Juillet 2013)

Il "suffit" simplement de lancer une boite de commande windows en tant qu'administrateur.

Se rendre dans l'arborescence   ".. / bootcamp / drivers / apple"

et de taper la commande 

```
msiexec /i bootcamp.msi
```

ou pour les version antérieur à bootcamp 5.0


```
msiexec /i bootcamp64.msi
```

Et hop l'install se déroule.


----------



## juliendemontpellier (5 Février 2015)

2 ans après je refait surface:

euh "gruntosaure"... pas mal ton idée sûrement sauf que pour aller dans cmd encore faut il arriver à installer windows sur bootcamp....

Bref je refais surface car voilà que j'ai changé mon book air ('fin apple m'a changé le book suite problème airdrop... bref) et j'ai donc voulu remettre W7 et j'ai galéré...
C'est en train de s'installer et je vous dis comment j'ai fait:
j'ai utilisé une iso W7 native de windows (64 bits pour moi mais sur le lien ci-après vous aurez les configurations en fonctions de votre MAC)
je l'ai gravé sur un DVD (disk image mounter puis toast titanium)...
puis sur une clèf USB j'ai mis l'utilitaire bootcamp que vous trouverez à cette adresse:
http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT5634
selon votre modèle de MAC... pour l'exemple moi sur macbookair de 2014 c'est l'utilitaire 5

J'ai lancé l'assistant bootcamp avec d'un coté la clé USB et de l'autre coté le lecteur avec le DVD d'installation de W7
Bootcamp vous demande la taille de la partition et hop c'est parti, plus qu'à suivre les instruction sans oublier évidemment d'installer sur la partition bootcamp et de formater en ntfs (mais bon ça c'est bien expliqué dans la doc de bootcamp...)

Donc voilà, c'est cool


----------



## droyze (28 Janvier 2016)

Encore plus simple les amis :

Dans l'installation windows, vous enlevez votre clé usb et formatez votre partition bootcamp, il va ecrire une tite erreur en bas; vous réinsérer ensuite votre clé USB ( même port ) et vous reformatez cette partition, ensuite vous pouvez faire "suivant" et ça s'installe 

J'ai galéré pendant une heure avec différentes méthode et celle ci a marché du premier coup.

Et en plus je l'ai trouvée tout seul héhé


----------



## Aioroshaka (29 Mai 2016)

droyze a dit:


> Encore plus simple les amis :
> 
> Dans l'installation windows, vous enlevez votre clé usb et formatez votre partition bootcamp, il va ecrire une tite erreur en bas; vous réinsérer ensuite votre clé USB ( même port ) et vous reformatez cette partition, ensuite vous pouvez faire "suivant" et ça s'installe
> 
> ...



Je confirme ! Ca vient de marcher pour moi, merci droyze.

Un vrai test de mental cette installation bootcamp. Bonne chance aux prochains qui s'y lanceront et merci à tous ceux qui postent leurs solutions.


----------

